# Spending the summer in Riverside, CA...



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm this summer in Riverside, California and was hoping to enroll in some cooking classes to make the time pass...

If anyone knows of any, please share 

Also, I'm looking for a place to rent. Hoping for something not too far from the water. I'm on this site now:
http://www.allpropertymanagement.com/search/california/riverside-property-management-companies.html

Let me know if there are other good sites to apartment hunt. I'm not to familiar with the west coast.

Thanks
/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I don't know of any cooking classes, but this should help with the apartment hunt: http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

HomeMadeCook:

*Riverside Community College* It is not listed in *Shaw Guides*.

Good luck.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

HomeMadeCook said:


> ...Hoping for something not too far from the water. ...


Hm, I don't believe Riverside, CA is very close to "water", that's why it is part of the "Inland Empire" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You're better off just hanging out and absorbing the culture.  Hit up some cool places like Huntington Gardens, 3rd street, Venice Beach, etc.  I mean, you can take a cooking class anywhere right?


----------

